
Bad iPhone notches are happening to good Android phones - erickhill
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/4/17077458/iphone-design-clones-mwc-2018?ICID=ref_fark
======
chii
I'm almost inclined to believe they apple created the notch to troll the
copycat manufacturers...

